# Programmable Light User Guides and Flowcharts



## Illumination (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought it might be helpful to pull together the threads that provide instruction manuals and/or flow charts on some of the more complex programmable lights available nowadays. These instructions are often MUCH easier to use than the instructions that come with the lights.*AKOray Instructions* - from Xcnick
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2970972&postcount=42

*
Arc 6 Instructions* - from Arc
http://www.arcflashlight.com/Arc6_instructions.doc

*
Arc6 FAQ & Tips Guide** - *from Orcinus:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214195


*ArcMania MJP Extreme III programming guide* - pointer from xcel730
http://www.lighthound.com/assets/amemiii_inst.pdf
*

Introducing FluPIC V2.2 firmware - User Guide UP! ** - *from Goldserve:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1480970


Note: Per Henry, all of HDS' manuals below have been updated to reflect the latest improvements in the UI. The major update in the UI was made in July 2009. HDS is currently in the process of revising the product names to focus on the HDS Systems name:

*HDS Systems EDC Executive and EDC Tactical User's Guide and Pocket Card* - from HDS Systems
http://www.hdssystems.com/Products/C...UsersGuide.pdf
http://www.hdssystems.com/Products/C...PocketCard.pdf

*
HDS Systems EDC Twisty User's Guide and Pocket Card* - from HDS Systems
http://www.hdssystems.com/Products/T...UsersGuide.pdf


Manuals for Ra generation items (Ra Clicky and Ra Twisty):

*Ra Clicky Executive Users Guide and Pocket Card *- from Ra Lights
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legac...UsersGuide.pdf
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legac...PocketCard.pdf


*Ra Clicky Tactical Users Guide **and Pocket Card *- from Ra Lights
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legac...UsersGuide.pdf
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legac...PocketCard.pdf


*Ra Twisty Users Guide and Customization*- from Ra Lights: 
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legac...UsersGuide.pdf
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legac...tomization.pdf


*Ra Clicky UI charted for your enjoyment - *from LLCoolBeans
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220723


* Ra Twisty & Clicky Information Repository** -* from Enzo Morocioli:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199329


*HDS Systems legacy product User Guides* (legacy HDS product manuals) - from HDS Systems: 
http://www.hdssystems.com/?id=LegacyProducts


*Jetbeam IBS instructions* - pointer from Neill Currie
http://www.light-reviews.com/forum/v....php?f=14&t=40


*LF2XT Programming Flowchart - *from Highlumens:
http://mountech.myweb.hinet.net/LF2XT%20flowchart.pdf

*LiteFlux LF2XT quick reference card** - *from blackbox:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/241082
*

LF3XT Programming Flowchart - *from Budman231:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217849


*Liteflux LF3XT info, questions and programming -* from matrixshaman:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/219146


* LiteFlux LF5XT Manual - Simplified! *- from clintb; also see flow charts by Orcinus on same thead:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202526


*Milkyspit Acorn/Gotham Driver *- from Milkyspit (pointer from pmsar35)
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/show...2&postcount=18
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/show...&postcount=303


*Milkyspit Acorn/Gotham Driver *- from ProLight Japan (Scroll to bottom of page)
http://www.pro-light.jp/mod/gotham/gotham_01.html


*Modamag-Draco-Flupic - *from Milkyspit
http://milkyspit.com/kb/modamag-draco-flupicv2userguideip5.jpg


*Nitecore Defender Infinity:*
http://nitecore.com/download/usermanuals/NDI.pdf


*Nitecore D10/EX10 Software Reprogramming **- *from dev
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/203726


* Nitecore Smart PD System (Youtube Video):*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irqhuV8Xo_A*


*Novatac 85P & 120P Usage Flowchart -* from bluecrow76:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217963


*NovaTac EDC T and E Models CRACKED! Back Door/Easter egg found!** -* from LLCoolBeans
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2704100


*Photon and Proton UI Tips & Tricks **-* from this is nascar
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3128252#post3128252

*
Photon Pro*
http://www.photonlight.com/ProductDe...T&Show=ExtInfo


*Piglet (Goldserve)* - pointer from mosport
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...80&postcount=1


*Quark Programming Video *- pointer from jcw122
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtrg1ivqJtg


*Ra Lights - See HDS Systems above
*

*Spartanian II User's Manual *- from theiphoneguru; pointers from Orcinus and snflorkey:
http://www.theiphoneguru.info/Sparta...anian%20II.pdf 






​Please feel free to point me to other links and I'll continue to update this page.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 18, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## Illumination (Jan 18, 2009)

I am looking for a link to instructions on programming a Ra Twisty...can anyone please point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's the official Ra Twisty Customization page, from HDS/Ra Lights.

http://www.ralights.com/?id=TwistyCustomize

Some people find the instructions a bit hard to follow, while myself and others seem to get it on the first try.. There hasn't been a CPF user guide of the Twisty programming method that explains it in a flow chart type fashion, but it seems easy enough to do if necessary.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 18, 2009)

You should also add LLCoolBean's Novatac T and E to P method.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2704100&postcount=1


----------



## Illumination (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks! Page updated.


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 18, 2009)

Illumination, this is brilliant! (Pun intended I guess.)  Great idea.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jan 19, 2009)

This should be made a sticky!:twothumbs


----------



## wolverine1 (Jan 19, 2009)

This is really a great idea! 

+1 on sticky...

Rick


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the informative compilation!


----------



## DM51 (Jan 20, 2009)

Excellent idea, Illumination! It is very useful to pull all this information together into 1 reference thread. 

I'm sticking it at the top of the page.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for the vote of confidence. These programmable lights can be pretty confusing so the help of others on CPF becomes all the more important. 

Please feel free to point me to other threads to add. 

Thanks.


----------



## h2oflyer (Jan 21, 2009)

Great idea -- anyone considering buying one of those lights can check out the programming and " yeah I think I can handle that" 

Walter


----------



## smflorkey (Jan 21, 2009)

Spartanian II User's Manual at http://www.theiphoneguru.info/Spartanian2/Spartanian II.pdf (from orcinus http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2248742&postcount=310)


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2009)

:twothumbs


----------



## mosport (Jan 22, 2009)

Another one of Goldserve's boards, the buck/boost Piglet driver (similar to FLuPIC UI but slightly different operation).

www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1916980&postcount=1


----------



## Illumination (Jan 23, 2009)

updated. thanks guys!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 27, 2009)

Updated with Ra Clicky chart.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 18, 2009)

Per requests, updated with updated link to Budman231's LF3XT flow charts and a description of the Acorn/Gotham driver on ProLight Japan.


----------



## xcel730 (Feb 19, 2009)

Great idea! 

I was actually looking for an ArcMania MJP Extreme III programming guide the other day. After digging around a bit, I found it here:

http://www.lighthound.com/assets/amemiii_inst.pdf


----------



## Illumination (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks all for suggestions/additions. Updated.


----------



## xcel730 (Feb 21, 2009)

Couple of more here:

Nitecore Defender Infinity:
http://nitecore.com/download/usermanuals/NDI.pdf

Nitecore Smart PD System (Youtube Video):
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irqhuV8Xo_A*

Thanks for your efforts :wave:


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Mar 1, 2009)

Instructions for one of my favorites......

Photon Pro

http://www.photonlight.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PRPRO-AA-LED-FLASHLIGHT&Show=ExtInfo




Bill


----------



## mr.snakeman (Mar 5, 2009)

What about the LiteFlux LF2 and LF2X?


----------



## Hawkeye5 (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone have the instructions for HDS EDC models?
Specifically I'm looking for the EDC Basic 42 instructions.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Mar 9, 2009)

Hawkeye5 said:


> Anyone have the instructions for HDS EDC models?
> Specifically I'm looking for the EDC Basic 42 instructions.



http://www.hdslights.com/Legacy/XEdcBasicUsersGuide.pdf

http://www.hdslights.com/Legacy/XEdcBasicQuickStart.pdf




Bill


----------



## Hawkeye5 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you!!

All the other links I had tried were dead ends.


----------



## HighLumens (Mar 9, 2009)

mr.snakeman said:


> What about the LiteFlux LF2 and LF2X?


I think LF2X (and LF2) has the same UI of the ArcMania MJP Extreme III, so you could use the link posted by xcel730 some posts ago:



xcel730 said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I was actually looking for an ArcMania MJP Extreme III programming guide the other day. After digging around a bit, I found it here:
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/assets/amemiii_inst.pdf



I'm not sure if the ArcMania MJP Extreme III is the same of the LF2X in everything (I knew you had to rotate a quarter turn from P1 to P2 in the LF2X but in this link they say 180° (half turn) )

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for compiling everything in one place - very useful sticky! :thumbsup:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 11, 2009)

This will be an excellent reference once my lights come in Photon Proton Pro and Nite Core D10. I'll probably be ordering a LF3XT or LF5XT soon, and perhaps the Novatec EDC 120W or E.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2009)

:mecry:Oh, snap! I was hoping to find help on the older Jetbeam Pro-III-ST with three modes.


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 20, 2009)

Flowchart for Modamag's Draco available *over here*...


----------



## Illumination (Mar 21, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> Flowchart for Modamag's Draco available *over here*...



nice, list updated. thanks


----------



## gunga (Apr 29, 2009)

Just bumping an excellent thread!

With all the complicated programmable lights coming out these days, it's nice to have a common reference for the flowcharts and instructions.

Great job!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Illumination (May 10, 2009)

Shuter is sending me instructions in PDF for all of the Mr. Bulk lights. Does anyone have the capability to host them or know how I can post them online for other users?


----------



## Empath (May 10, 2009)

Illumination said:


> .........<snipped>...........or know how I can post them online for other users?



Posting an instruction manual that hasn't been submitted to CPF by the copyright holder would be in violation of copyright laws. A link would be OK.

Mr. Bulk is a member of this board, and has every right to submit a non-commercial copy of his manual(s), but a copy of them must be submitted according to registration agreements made with the copyright holder.


----------



## Wiggle (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a good write up on the AKOray lights with the programmable modes? I've figured out how to program mine but do not have the neatest write up:

-To enter programming turn on the light and half press the switch 5 times
-The light blinks once, twice or thrice to indicate which mode you are editing, it will start in slot 1.
-0-100% ramp will start in a moment, but if you click before the ramp starts it will grab the lowest setting, otherwise half press as you reach the setting you want, 100% will hold for a bit at the end. Also available are SOS and variable frequency strobe after the main ramp.
-After you half press on the setting you want, the light advances to the next slot.
-When programming the last slot, instead of half-pressing, turn the light entirely off for about 5 seconds or more.

Li-Ion protection can also be turned on with 3 quick half presses, 1 blink means off, 2 blinks means on.

If anyone has a nicer write up let me know, or at least if they see mistakes. If no one has one I can make a nicer one, even a PDF after confirming that my instructions work ok.


----------



## HighLumens (May 11, 2009)

LiteFlux LF2XT flowchart


----------



## fisk-king (May 12, 2009)

Illumination said:


> nice, list updated. thanks


 thanks for posting this:twothumbs I have one on the way soon and now I will be able to use w/ no probs.


----------



## Illumination (May 20, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> LiteFlux LF2XT flowchart



Updated; thanks...

I must be behind on the times; I didn't even think this light was available yet...


----------



## Illumination (May 20, 2009)

fisk-king said:


> thanks for posting this:twothumbs I have one on the way soon and now I will be able to use w/ no probs.



thanks!


----------



## xcnick (Jun 3, 2009)

Wiggle said:


> Does anyone have a good write up on the AKOray lights with the programmable modes?



I don't know if this is nicer, but I compiled this from the information I found about.

Akoray programming: 

6 half-press or tap for programming the 3 modes (5 taps seems to do the same thing):
3 Programmable modes, choice of 6. Any Brightness, 100% brightness, Slow Flash, Fast Flash, Strobe (variable), SOSOS.

You can program 3 modes from the 6 that are available.
1) Turn light on.
2) Quickly tap the switch 6 times. A tap is a half press something short of clicking it on and off.
3) The light will flash ONE time and then cycle through the following 6 modes:

0->100% gradual ramp
100%
slow blink
fast blink
slow->fast strobe gradual ramp
SOS
4) When it gets to the mode you want, tap the switch once. This locks in your selection for mode ONE.
5) The light will flash TWO times indicating that you are about to choose mode two.
6) Wait for the light to reach the mode you want for mode TWO and tap the switch once.
7) The light will flash THREE times indicating that you are about to choose mode three.
8) Wait for the light to reach the mode you want for mode THREE and tap the switch once.
9) Turn off the light. Then wait a few seconds for it to get out of mode selection.

You can program any combination you want, e.g., if all you want is an on/off light that is always at 100% brightness simply program all 3 modes to 100% brightness. If you want a light that is always in strobe mode simply program all 3 modes to strobe. 


It will remember the last mode you used if you wait a few seconds before turning it back on. If you turn it back on too quickly it goes to the next mode. I like to leave it on Medium with Medium set to the level I use most often.

Setting Low is difficult because it ramps up very quickly. To catch the lowest possible level you have to be very fast with your tap. Try the tap before it even begins to ramp and you will be at the lowest setting.

3 half-press or tap for battery protection (4 taps seems to the same thing)
[FONT=&quot]Turn on, tap 3 times. Goes dark for a second then flashes once or twice. One flash means no protection and two means protection on. If you are using protected batteries you can just leave this off and it is a no brainer when changing to primaries. Comes with Protection off so if you are using unprotected 14500 battery you need to turn this on. With Protection on AA batteries will not work. It will turn on for a second then go off. Light is not broken, just tap three times as soon as it goes on, get one flash and protection will be off. Now 1.2, 1.5V primaries will work fine.

[/FONT]Akoray K-106 and Akoray P.D.C. AK-16 reset to factory settings (Hi-Med-Strobe):

Go into programming mode (5 or more half press), as soon as the light blinks once (mode 1 programming) half press 3 times. The light goes immediatly to the max intensity indicating it has been reset to the default factory settings.

The 3 taps can be done in any of the 3 programming modes just after the blinking sequence indicating the mode (1 blink for mode 1 as described above, 2 blinks for mode 2, 3 blinks for mode 3) and before the light starts increasing its brighteness.

The reset was first discovered by Wonwuster of CPFItalia in a raw form, 4 or 4+4 taps, which sometimes worked but often did not. I perfectioned it in the 5+3 form which works always 100%.


----------



## Illumination (Jun 8, 2009)

updated; thanks everyone.


----------



## jcw122 (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtrg1ivqJtg

Official Quark Tactical UI programming video.


----------



## Illumination (Aug 11, 2009)

Updated; thanks guys.


----------



## rutherdbrown (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks bro.. Nice share. Thanks for posting these links. They were really helpful. Can you provide some more links related to programmable lights. Thanks again


----------



## Illumination (Sep 29, 2009)

rutherdbrown said:


> Thanks bro.. Nice share. Thanks for posting these links. They were really helpful. Can you provide some more links related to programmable lights. Thanks again



Thanks. I'll post more as I become aware of others...


----------



## berry580 (Oct 22, 2009)

why isn't this thread pinned to the top?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 22, 2009)

.
But it IS .............. the very first STicky @ the top .


where did YOU find it ?

.


----------



## Illumination (Oct 31, 2009)

Just added This is Nascar's *Photon and Proton UI Tips & Tricks.

*Neat hidden modes!


----------



## Fallingwater (Nov 13, 2009)

xcnick said:


> Setting Low is difficult because it ramps up very quickly. To catch the lowest possible level you have to be very fast with your tap.


I found it very easy. All you have to do is softpress six times, wait for the light to flash, and then softpress once before it starts ramping. On my K-106, this selects its lowest possible low.


----------



## fa__ (Jan 1, 2010)

Rewriting explanations for Ray D1 would be helpful, the english used in the manual is quite ... special 
I do not write well enough to make a better translation, and anyway I finally succeeded in understanding the way it works. 
The interesting thing is that you first program the total number of modes you want to have, and then each mode one after another.


----------



## marven (Jan 9, 2010)

Akoray K-106 and Akoray P.D.C. AK-16 reset to factory settings (Hi-Med-Strobe):

Go into programming mode (5 or more half press), as soon as the light blinks once (mode 1 programming) half press 3 times. The light goes immediatly to the max intensity indicating it has been reset to the default factory settings.

The 3 taps can be done in any of the 3 programming modes just after the blinking sequence indicating the mode (1 blink for mode 1 as described above, 2 blinks for mode 2, 3 blinks for mode 3) and before the light starts increasing its brighteness.

The reset was first discovered by Wonwuster of CPFItalia in a raw form, 4 or 4+4 taps, which sometimes worked but often did not. I perfectioned it in the 5+3 form which works always 100%.


----------



## xcnick (Jan 9, 2010)

marven said:


> Akoray K-106 and Akoray P.D.C. AK-16 reset to factory settings (Hi-Med-Strobe):



I added this to my post. I hope that is OK.


----------



## marven (Jan 11, 2010)

xcnick said:


> I added this to my post. I hope that is OK.


It's OK xcnick. Thanks!


----------



## LedTed (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for putting this list together.

And thanks to those who provided instructions.


----------



## HDS_Systems (Apr 16, 2010)

Illumination,

All of our manuals have been updated to reflect the latest improvements in the UI. The major update in the UI was made in July 2009. As we are in the process of revising the product names, you should probably add the new manuals under HDS Systems (EDC Executive, EDC Tactical and EDC Twisty):

*HDS Systems EDC Executive and EDC Tactical User's Guide and Pocket Card* - from HDS Systems
http://www.hdssystems.com/Products/Clicky/EdcUsersGuide.pdf
http://www.hdssystems.com/Products/Clicky/EdcPocketCard.pdf

*HDS Systems EDC Twisty User's Guide and Pocket Card* - from HDS Systems
http://www.hdssystems.com/Products/Twisty/TwistyUsersGuide.pdf

You may want to keep the old items (Ra Clicky and Ra Twisty) as they are still valid for all of the older models. Also, we broke all of your links the last time we rearranged our web site. Here are the updated Ra Lights links:

*Ra Clicky Executive Users Guide and Pocket Card *- from Ra Lights
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legacy/Clicky1/ClickyExecutiveUsersGuide.pdf
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legacy/Clicky1/ClickyExecutivePocketCard.pdf


*Ra Clicky Tactical Users Guide **and Pocket Card *- from Ra Lights
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legacy/Clicky1/ClickyTacticalUsersGuide.pdf
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legacy/Clicky1/ClickyTacticalPocketCard.pdf


*Ra Twisty Users Guide and Customization*- from Ra Lights: 
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legacy/Twisty1/TwistyUsersGuide.pdf
http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legacy/Twisty1/TwistyCustomization.pdf

User manuals for other old products can be found here:

*HDS Systems legacy product User Guides*- from HDS Systems: 
http://www.hdssystems.com/?id=LegacyProducts

Henry.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Henry; updated.


----------



## brted (Apr 24, 2010)

Playing around with my AKOray K-106 (from KD in the last couple of months), I noticed that when you are programming modes, if you half-press right after the Mode flash (one for Mode 1, two for Mode 2, before the ramping starts), the light will retain the old setting for that Mode then it goes to the next mode. This way if you have a really low Low (hard to get), you can save it while messing around with the other modes. But one warning is if you skip over all three modes or set your modes too quickly, it will interpret that as 3 fast clicks and do a factory reset.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Aug 18, 2010)

Go look at the way the programing would have been for the Indium Smart.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 21, 2010)

The Nicore Defender Infinity link in the OP is to a Chinese text...


----------



## stepep (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I checked some of the flochart's links and a lot of them seem to be dead :thinking:
Where i can find it? :thumbsup:


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone happen to have a link to a manual/.pdf of the LiteFlux LF4?

Edit: Nevermind, I should have checked behind the foam pad.


----------

